# Bello and kids having fun at the pool!!!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

He loves the kids so much. Even when they are mean to him and squirting him in the face with water guns he just blows it off and plays like a child! Here are some wet randoms of him and 4 active boys!
































More Below............................


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hold your breath silly!!








He definately went under here but still won't go in any further








Shake it all off!!!








Almost fell in here









Thanks all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

cute pictures. 

he'll stick his whole head in the water, but not his body instead of his head? how silly, lol.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

ara28 said:


> cute pictures.
> 
> he'll stick his whole head in the water, but not his body instead of his head? how silly, lol.


Go figure! I would love him to jump right on in but he won't. I need to try a lake. I am assuming he would have a less nervous experience trying to enter a shallow lake at his own pace!!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Haha I love how much effort he puts into not getting in the pool.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Yup, a LOT of dogs that don't like pools will enter a lake or the bay/ocean. My Whippet looks worried if we even enter a pool deck! But he will wade at the beach. Great shots!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

tw1n said:


> Haha I love how much effort he puts into not getting in the pool.


Boy how bout him! Those rear legs are hangin on for dear life!!!



Foyerhawk said:


> Yup, a LOT of dogs that don't like pools will enter a lake or the bay/ocean. My Whippet looks worried if we even enter a pool deck! But he will wade at the beach. Great shots!


Boy i hope you are correct. I would love to be able to play in the water with him!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

great pics, He's so adorable and I love the white patch!


----------



## blackfish (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice pics.I like it


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> great pics, He's so adorable and I love the white patch!


Me to. It really contrasts his darker colors. Thanks


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Those were really cute fun pictures. Bello is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

JCD, 'bout time saw some new Bello pics! He does look like he's having a blast even with all the effort he's putting into staying out of the water.

As always, great pics!!!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

blackfish said:


> Nice pics.I like it


Thank you blackfish!!



LMH said:


> Those were really cute fun pictures. Bello is absolutely beautiful.


Thanks so much LMH. How you been? Haven't seen ya in a while. Thanks again



Renoman said:


> JCD, 'bout time saw some new Bello pics! He does look like he's having a blast even with all the effort he's putting into staying out of the water.
> 
> As always, great pics!!!!!


Ya he really 'DOESN'T WANT" to go in that pool! He loves getting wet but is just afraid of the pool steps or maybe doesn't know how to get back out or something. But anyways thanks and glad to hear from you!!!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

JCD- Hello, I'm doing good, thanks for asking. I wish I had a pool to cool down Kameha. I bought him a plastic little pool to wade in. It's great for taking him a bath.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

LMH said:


> JCD- Hello, I'm doing good, thanks for asking. I wish I had a pool to cool down Kameha. I bought him a plastic little pool to wade in. It's great for taking him a bath.


How bout a lake near by? or a river? I want to get Bello to lake and see if he will go in on his own. The pool as you see gets him wet but he won't go in all the way. I think he would gradually go in a lake on his own

Good to talk with you!!


----------



## Maggies_Mum (May 15, 2009)

cute. Funny he won't just jump in. I would really like to take Maggie swimming see what she does, I might buy a doggie lifejacket first to be safe though. LOL I'm too scared, and protective of her.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Bello does look like he's having a great time with those boys!
For getting him in swimming, here's what I'd do. Go to the lake or somewhere he can get in and out slowly at his own pace. Bring his very favoritest toy, preferabbly something that floats. toss it in the water at about his knee height, then slowly increase the distance in you toss the toy until he's got to swim to get it. It helps if you or someone he feels safe with is in the water as far as you're expecting him to go. Never Never force him, he'll get scared and you're back to square one or before it!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Maggies_Mum said:


> cute. Funny he won't just jump in. I would really like to take Maggie swimming see what she does, I might buy a doggie lifejacket first to be safe though. LOL I'm too scared, and protective of her.


I bet she would do fine. Try a kiddie pool and fill part way only. Or rely on old faithful............the hose!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Bello is sooo handsome JCD... I love me some Bello! 
What a happy boy... totally loves his boy and his friends! Sigh... so dreamy!
Nessa


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Bello does look like he's having a great time with those boys!
> For getting him in swimming, here's what I'd do. Go to the lake or somewhere he can get in and out slowly at his own pace. Bring his very favoritest toy, preferabbly something that floats. toss it in the water at about his knee height, then slowly increase the distance in you toss the toy until he's got to swim to get it. It helps if you or someone he feels safe with is in the water as far as you're expecting him to go. Never Never force him, he'll get scared and you're back to square one or before it!


Exactly what i some day soon i hope plan on doing. We have a few lakes witin 10 to 15 miles of my home so as soon as possible i would love to do this this year!!

Do you know anything about bringing a dog on vacation to maybe ocean city or virginia beach? I know there are doggy hotels and the beach spots to go i just don't know where to go. i live in northeast pa.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That first picture says a thousand words. It's the true mark of a dog's temperament when he is always faithful to his kid, even in watergun fights


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh Bello is sooo handsome JCD... I love me some Bello!
> What a happy boy... totally loves his boy and his friends! Sigh... so dreamy!
> Nessa


Thanks Nessa!!!! He truly loves kids. He is really one himself!!! Thanks so much!



MissMutt said:


> That first picture says a thousand words. It's the true mark of a dog's temperament when he is always faithful to his kid, even in watergun fights


Hehehe. Thanks MM. He does have alot of patience but we need sometimes to calm him down when around the kids because he gets so excited and he is very strong! He is a big kid himself and he actually loves to get shot at with water guns!........Thanks


----------

